# Smoke Cheese Obsession



## surber55 (Jun 1, 2013)

After my first attempt at smoking cheese, I'm addicted now.  My wife recently bought a large selection of cheese and today i smoked them on my new MES 40".  













IMG_2466.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013






Up early and getting them ready to smoke!













IMG_2475.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2476.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2475.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2476.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013






On to the smoke!













IMG_2477.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013













After three hours of hickory smoke.













IMG_2478.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2479.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2480.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2481.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2483.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2488.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013


















IMG_2489.JPG



__ surber55
__ Jun 1, 2013






Now the wait,  May be ready by the 4th of July!

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good Surber, What were your internal smoker temperatures?

Tom


----------



## surber55 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Mr. T!  To be honest I didn't pay too close attention to the temps as I started early in the day and it was fairly cool out.  I never turned on the MES, I just used the AMNPS with hickory pellets.  It really did seem to heat up very much though.  Is there a target temp I should be watching for?


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great....love smoked cheese!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 2, 2013)

Surber55 said:


> Thanks Mr. T!  To be honest I didn't pay too close attention to the temps as I started early in the day and it was fairly cool out.  I never turned on the MES, I just used the AMNPS with hickory pellets.  It really did seem to heat up very much though.  Is there a target temp I should be watching for?


Yes, It's been my experience that cheese will begin to change it's consistency at 80° so I will pull mine at 70°-75°.  When using a AMNPS in my 22 cf. cold smoker, the temperature can go up as much as 30°, therefor in the warmer months, a external heat sink is used. 

The following links will help you out with your cheese along with addition information.  If I can be of further assistance, please ask.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140797/amnps-smoke-daddy-myths

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13

Enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice. I love my smoked Cheese.


----------



## seenred (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks great!  Love some smoked cheese!

Red


----------

